# Scorpion 2 shots 2 kills!



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
Finally today I checked out my new Scorpion.
Think this is my best match light session. Fortunately it wasn't a windy day as usual


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

That's some amazing shooting!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Genoa . That's one of my favorite shots .


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

:bowdown:

Can't say nothing more


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> That's some amazing shooting!
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Glad you like it, thanks Mik


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting Genoa . That's one of my favorite shots .


Thanks a lot TF, it was my first light and kill fire because always there is too wind on my range!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> :bowdown:
> Can't say nothing more


Thanks a lot my friend!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well ... two kills???? Nahhh ... That first shot just woke the bugger up !!!! But that second shot sure put him down. :rofl:

Great shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Good aiming ! I love the scorpion !!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> Well ... two kills???? Nahhh ... That first shot just woke the bugger up !!!! But that second shot sure put him down. :rofl:
> 
> Great shooting!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Thank you Charles!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

MedSlinger said:


> Good aiming ! I love the scorpion !!


Thank you!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Great shooting as always sir.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

pult421 said:


> Great shooting as always sir.


Thank you Pult!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

And this is what is called slingshooting :bowdown: :violin:


----------

